# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  [Sukses] Kërkoj Artan Brahja në Torino, Itali

## cikita

pershendetje, 

une kerkoj nje person qe quhet artan brahja...dhe jeton ne torino te italise....
kam nja 8 vjet qe nuk e kam takuar....eshte pak tullac...dhe eshte rreth 35 vjec...i martuar me dy femije...nusja i punon infermiere...te akten kur ishin ne shiqeri...
do ta vlersoja ndihmen tuaj..
me respekt,

----------


## vodafone_1

Vallaj me te then te drejten un ne Torino jam po kete nuk e njoh po te ishte ndonje student edhe mund ta njihja (ose do ineteresohesha)
Me vjen keq ! Te uroj mbase te ndihmon ndonje tjeter..

----------


## joss

Me jep ku ka lindur, ose atesine/amesine...........se jane disa persona me keto gjeneralitete.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Mos eshte gje nga kucova kyyy djali ?

Une njof nje djal pak qeros dhe i therrasin Tani,eshte nga kucova dhe ka kohe qe jeton ne itali.Se di nese eshte ky apo jo.*

----------


## cikita

> *Mos eshte gje nga kucova kyyy djali ?
> 
> Une njof nje djal pak qeros dhe i therrasin Tani,eshte nga kucova dhe ka kohe qe jeton ne itali.Se di nese eshte ky apo jo.*


dj gabriel...

eshte nga tirona, tironc puro.....
megjithate shume faleminderit.
gjithe te mirat!
cikita

----------


## kacaku basket

Cikita...

me vjen keq te te jap kete lajm te hidhur por ndoshta sdo jete ky.

Mgjth pas disa kerkimeve te mia gjeta kete dokument ne arkivat e interpol tirana.

PERSONAT E ARRESTUAR ME QELLIM  EKSTRADIMI VITI  2002

2  	ARTAN        BRAHJA     	27.02.2002(dt arrestimit)  	ANGLI(vendi)  	V. ARME(krimi)

Ne nje tjeter artikull te panorama ne listen e personave te arrestuar ne nje komunikate per shtyp eshte edhe emri i  49. ARTAN BRAHJA

Po ky emer me adrese te plote dhe emer te babait ndodhet dhe ne Policine e shtetit. 40


41


Artan Ramazan Brahja
Kom.Pol.Nr.2
Rr “Fabrika e Qelqit”, Tr
Vj.arme/dhune	
V.Den 11 vjet

tani qe kemi dhe emrin e te jatit ne keto te dhena qe gjetem mund te thuash eshte ky personi apo jo pasi ditelindjen spo e gjej dot qe te perkase pak a shume me moshen qe ti na ke dhene.

Ti the Torino por nga Torino per Angli eshte e lehte te levizesh.

pres ndonje info me teper nga ty dhe do te interesohem vete ne torino me njohurite qe kam besoj se nqs nuk eshte ky personi do te te ndihmoj.

----------


## kacaku basket

Mendoj qe me keto gjenialitete mund te jene disa persona ne Tirane.
Kerkova per nr telefoni te Artan Brahja ne shqiperi por pa rezultat.
Kerkova emrin e te jatit Ramazan por adresa e regjistruar eshte tjeter nga ajo me lart.

 249785 BRAHJA  RAMAZAN	  RR.S.KODRA NR.137	TIRANE

Nqs di emrin e babait do ishte me e thjeshte.
Pasi dicka nuk shkon ketu

Nqs ai eshte arrestuar me qellim ekstradimi ne 2002 si ka mundesi qe eshte akoma i shpallur ne kerkim ne 2004.Ose neglizhence ne ndryshimin e listave ose sic thashe me lart ka disa persona me keto gjenialitete.

Kerkimi vazhdon...

----------


## cikita

> Mendoj qe me keto gjenialitete mund te jene disa persona ne Tirane.
> Kerkova per nr telefoni te Artan Brahja ne shqiperi por pa rezultat.
> Kerkova emrin e te jatit Ramazan por adresa e regjistruar eshte tjeter nga ajo me lart.
> 
>  249785 BRAHJA  RAMAZAN	  RR.S.KODRA NR.137	TIRANE
> 
> Nqs di emrin e babait do ishte me e thjeshte.
> Pasi dicka nuk shkon ketu
> 
> ...


pershendetje, 
se pari te falenderoj shume per ndihmen tende por nuk eshte ky artan.

artani qe une kerkoj ka keto gjeneralitete:

artan islam brahja 
ditelindja: 10.05.1971 tiran shqiperi 

i martuar me 
jeta reshit luku 

kane dy femije djale e vajze, 

edhe nje here faleminderit per informacionin. 

me respekt, 
cikita

----------


## kacaku basket

cikita do provoj te kerkoj ne zyren civile keto gjenialitete per te pare ne jeton akoma ne torino apo ka levizur nga ketu.

Klodi

----------


## Acid_Burn

Klodi

te pergezoj per punen e nisur dhe lus Zotin qe te gjesh ate qe kerkon. te kisha keshilluar qe te ndjekesh dy pista kerkimi ate institucionale dhe ate duke pyetur shqiptaret e atjeshem. nuk e di si i ka ligjet Italija ne lidhje me konfidencialitetin dhe privatine e personave, por megjithate kur shoh se c'ke sjelle ne postimet me lart jam i sigurte qe e ke kaluar ate pengese  :buzeqeshje: 

edhe nje here bravo e Zoti te shtofte forcat

respekt

----------


## kacaku basket

Acid problemi Italise eshte se ka shume te rrepte ligjin e privatis.
Per te kerkuar nje emer duhet te kesh ndonje te njohur brenda qe ta kerkoj fshehtas 
ose te kesh nje prokure si i aferm i personit ne fjale.
Mgjth me pak mashtrim dhe hipokrizi (lutje,te qeshura fallco etj etj) them se do tja gjej funin kesaj gjeje.
Vetem se ka qene gusht dhe zyrat kane qene me orare te reduktuara per shkak te pushimeve.
Shpresoj qe neser te gjej ndonje info.

Persa i perket shqiptareve ketu eshte dicka e shume e veshtire pasi jane shume dhe cdo shqiptar kerkon te mos kete shume kontakte me shqiptar te tjere  :i ngrysur:

----------


## cikita

pershendetje, 

se pari ju falenderoj per ndihmesen tuaj, dhe uroj qe se shpejti ta gjejme. 

gjithe te mirat, 

cikita

----------


## cikita

pershendetje, 

edhe njehere ju falenderoj per ndihmen qe me keni dhene.

me ka rene ky numer ne dore per Artan Brahja 0039115639600 ju lutem a ka ndonje mundesi per ta verifikuar se mua me del i zene gjithmone!!!

faleminderit

----------


## EltonNY

hi Cikita .po lezoja qe po kerkoje Artan Brahja ?me qe the qe ky eshte Tironc dhe jeton ne Itali me duket se e jof N.q.f se ky eshte nga lagjja SAUK Tiron un vet e kam mbiemrin BRAHJA dhe n.q.f se ky tani qe ti kerkon eshte sauks me kthe pergjigje se e jof mir.

----------


## cikita

rrofsh per pergjigjen!!!

i njoh brahjat e saukut por ai e ka shtepine nga shkolla kuqe..,,ai eshte i martuar me nje qe quhet jeta luku...megjithate shume faleminderit.

gjithe te mirat!

----------


## kacaku basket

> pershendetje, 
> 
> edhe njehere ju falenderoj per ndihmen qe me keni dhene.
> 
> me ka rene ky numer ne dore per Artan Brahja 0039115639600 ju lutem a ka ndonje mundesi per ta verifikuar se mua me del i zene gjithmone!!!
> 
> faleminderit



Nr qe ju dhate eshte nr i nje zyre comercialiste  ketu ne torino dhe eshte i nderruar ne 0115639500 sipas sekretarise.Sipas numeratorit te Italise ne kete nr gjen disa persona dhe asnjeri se ka mbiemrin brahja.
Kete nr na kush e keni marre?

http://www.paginebianche.it/execute....&qs=0115639600

dhe nr me 500 ne fund

http://www.paginebianche.it/execute....&qs=0115639500

Them te shkoj tek adresa zyres te pyes i here ndoshta eshte ndonje ndihmes.

----------


## cikita

Kacaku Basket,

Shume Faleminderit Per Ndihmen Tende.

Gjithe Te Mirat.

----------


## leci

Nenforumi "Ne kerkim te personave te humbur" eshte hapur me qellimin per te ndihmuar te gjithe ata qe kerkojne te aferm e miq me te cilet nuk kane kontakte ose i kane humbur.
Kush nuk ka çfare te thote ose te ndihmoje ata qe kerkojne nuk ka pse te shkruaje ketu.
Nuk ka pse te luani me ndjenjat e te tjereve ose ti kerkoni llogari mbi kerkesat qe bejne.
Shpresoj ne mirekuptim mbas fshirjes se postimeve te kota.

----------


## cikita

leci  persendetje, 

faleminderit per kete nderhyrje. 

gjithe te mirat!

----------


## kacaku basket

cikita sot shkova ne adresen e numrave te mesiperm po per fat te keq ne ato zyra askush nuk njihte Artan Brahja dhe ma bene te qarte qe skishte punuar ndonjehere ndonje shqiptar me to.
Ne zyrat civile ste japin informazion nqs nuk je i aferm.
Kam pyet dhe cuna nga tirana po fatkeqsisht asnjeri se njeh  :i ngrysur: 

Sdi cte them me teper  :i ngrysur:  .

----------

